

Yes – be repetitively affirmative - beltex
https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man1/yes.1.html

======
tmikaeld
When i tried to be repetitively affirmative and say Yes more often, all it got
was scam calls that recorded my voice and sent me made-up invoices with my
voice saying yes to all kinds of stuff i never ordered..

------
DrinkWater
i am really scratching my head: Is this used in shell scripts or something?
Cant think of a use case right now.

